# Poopzilla in Paris!



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

For those who remember him, Poopzilla has grown into a local living legend after being found as a baby in a Parisian street some five+ years ago. Due to the after-effects of infantile PMV he's never been able to fly, but thanks to a nifty wicker basket made for transporting kittens and such, he's become a regular on the terraces of various neighborhood cafes, where adults and especially kids invariably fall under the spell of his considerable charm. 










When he's not charming the populace, Poopzilla lollygaggles around my place, generally in my bed (which he took over long ago) where he spends much of his time thinking of ever new ways of bamboozling me. Snooze-time is when he transforms himself into a grunting little _cuddle-sponge_, where my role is to pet him until we both drop off to sleep.










I could go on and on about the joys of living with this guy, but anyone who has lived with a pigeon certainly knows what I'm talking about about... So to make a long story short, here's a classy portrait of the 'Zilla, done in the style of the celebrated Harcourt Studios, the French photographers of the stars!










Cheers to all his fans here on what was PigeonTalk back in the days when we used to post here,

Jonathan & Poopzilla
Paris, France


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great update, great pics, J & P


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

John_D said:


> Great update, great pics, J & P


Thank you for your words - and for those pigeon vitamins you so kindly sent several years ago


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

♥ Just beautiful.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Normie (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! I love Poopzilla and I haven't even met him!


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

He sounds like an interesting card.


----------

